# Petite Pups



## Papa (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum but not new to the maltese breed been the proud parent of a little maltese girl for about eight years. Unfortunately she passed on about two months ago. I am considering a another female maltese but wanted to find out if anyone has heard of or had any experience with Petite Pups in Loganton, PA. They claim to be a reputuable breeder but I have no knowledge of them.


Can anyone help me out with some information?




Thank You


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Sorry about the loss of your girl 

I have no first hand knowledge of the kennel you are asking about but I personally would not ever consider a puppy from them. Even if they say they are 'reputable', *no* reputable breeders produces mixed breeds for profit or what they call 'hybrids'. They also appear to be 'selling' puppies they have not personally bred. They might be the most awesome people you hope to meet but their breeding program is not one I would consider reputable. 

I would start with the American Maltese Association website breeder list and use that as a starting point to find a good breeder. Even if a specific breeder does not have anything available, they might be able to help direct you to another show breeder who does. American Maltese Association

Good luck!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM!! This is such a wonderful site!! I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet little girl. :smcry: 

I personally have not heard of this breeder in PA. Below is a link to the breeders in PA that is listed on the American Maltese Association website. I would be more opt to trust the information on the AMA website. Another member Naz (Kaiser) recently got her Maltese Casey from a breeder in PA and she is very happy with her. She got her at Mella Malta (mellamalta) and this breeder has also recently joined SM as well. I hope this helps! Keep us posted on your search. 

American Maltese Association


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Personally, I wouldn't even look at a breeder who called themselves "Petite Pups". I began my long and arduous search for a Maltese puppy before I ever found this forum. One of the things I caught onto in my search is that there are people who are simply in the business of selling dogs. Not only are those websites not to be trusted, but they are people who we really want to stop. They are people who breed dogs for profit in a world where there are too many dogs who need homes. That is why we here support either reputable show breeders who strive to better the breed, or rescue of homeless angles. I don't have to view the website...the name is enough to scream puppy mill or backyard breeder. 

Please join us in our fight against badly bred Malts. We can help you find a reputable breeder, or direct you to rescue. Just please don't support the people who make money on producing a lot of puppies, that most likely won't meet the breed standard by a long shot.

Reputable breeders have website that highlight their showdogs, not puppies for sale.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I went to the website. They advertise "hybrid pups". No, no, no. Please do not get a puppy from these dreadful people. I know that there is a big movement for people who just buy into the latest trend to go for the latest craze. But it is a very bad trend that simply contributes to the overpopulation of dogs. These people cannot get good breeding stock, because nobody with a sense of responsibly will allow them to have their pups. I happen to think that this stupid trend for hybrid dogs is a disaster.
Please let us help you to find a healthy Maltese puppy or find an angel who needs a home from rescue.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The "Petite" prefix/kennel name is already in use by a maltese breeder in Florida (Mary Ann Paul) that is an AKC Breeder of Merit and also happens to be the East Coast Vice President of the American Maltese Association and is active in the AMA's health committee and is on their list of mentors. 

It would seem that "Petite Pups" was either trying to ride on the coattails of an established breeder's reputation or they are so far removed from the maltese world that they had no clue or didn't care that the "Petite" prefix was already in use. 

So many red flags... here's a link that should explain some of the other red flags: Find A Reputably Bred Maltese Puppy From a Reputable Maltese Breeder In The United States


----------



## Papa (Jul 22, 2012)

*petite pups*

Thank you everyone for your comments and your advice.


----------

